# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Timber overlay on MDF treads with nosing

## andkt123

G'Day All, 
I am seeking advise, I am building new house and planning to replace all carpet areas with timber board including the MDF staircase. The MDF staircase is done and just realised the treads have nosing. How can I overlay the MDF treads with timber board while the tread is not square (with nosing). 
Thanks

----------


## Haveago1

I take it you mean that the MDF tread overhangs the edge of the riser in a bullnose fashion.   
You could trim the overhang (ie cut it off entirely or just square up the rounded bullnose edge)  and cover the wound with a bit of moulding after the timber board has been fixed ...

----------


## Haveago1

I jazzed up the MDF stairs by using 3mm ply stained the same dark colour as the floor with a moulding at the front to cover the join of riser and tread where the bullnose was trimmed off....

----------

